# New "aviary"!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

So I spent the last couple days researching tents online and found one I think will be great. We went and picked it up tonight. The pijies will soon be moving from their 10x12 tent to a 10 x 17, taller tent, much hardier, made by Coleman, and got about 95% excellent reviews (especially for rainy and very windy weather!). Also got some cans of sealant for extra water-proofing. It is going to be set up in a new location at the other end of the yard, where the dogs can't go, and outside of my bedroom so I'll be able to keep an ear on everything. Hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get it set up, water-proofed, and some "furniture" into it, then tomorrow night or the next night everyone will be moved in. I called earlier today to make sure the store had it, and they had only one left. I thought, "Who would be buying a tent, and especially my tent, at this time of year?" So I thought there was no hurry. I almost had a heart attack when I went to actually get it, there was a group of kids looking at tents, and one says, "Which tent do you want?" Another one answers "I want a Coleman one." (I'm at this point frantically looking for the tent I want). Then her friend reaches out and touches. . .MY TENT!!! The other one says "I think that one's too big." So I reached out and grabbed it and said, "Good, it's exactly what I need."  And I ran.  SO it all worked out. Hopefully we'll get all set up by the time the weekend's over and then I'll have pictures too, and happy birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh .. MJ .. stealing tents out of the hands of babies .. what are we going to do with you  ??

Glad you got "your" tent and hope that it will be just what you need.  

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi maryjane, 



Sounds nice..!



I have been thinking of getting a smaller Tent, to set up in here...for me..!


Lol...


Have fun setting it up!


Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful!!! Bet your pijies will be happy in a bigger tent.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad you got the tent you wanted, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL MJ! Great that you got YOUR tent right at the very last minute! Nothing like being there at the right time!!

Really looking forward to seeing your crowd in their new hangout. They will love it  

Lindi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

*They Love It!!*

Well, after nine hours of hard labor yesterday, finally around nine they were all moved in. Of course, everyone was very vocal about how they felt about me, first of all, stealing their furniture, and then grabbing them in the dark to move to a new tent. : D This morning I moved the pigeons from the wire aviary, too, into the big tent, except for the three doves and Genevieve. Then Fussy Gussy got to move in to the wire aviary. Since she and the doves make the most (loudest/noticeable) noise, I figured I would leave them where the neighbors on that side are already used to hearing them. Fussy Gussy is laying on eggs so she is behaving nicely, and the doves spend all of their time up high anyway. They were ALL happy to get out of their big cages and into the aviary again, as the doves have been caged since Snowflake went back out after being cornered by a pigeon and pecked. 

I also found four small babies behind Fussy Gussy's former cage, so now there are. . .SIX in the "baby tub" (aka the poop mobile , it's amazing how much poop can come from tiny babies, just in an hour alone!). They accepted the Kaytee as if they've been eating it forever. They keep trying to get the bigger babies to feed them, though their crops are already full.  It is such a relief to have it all done, what a lot of work! But well worth it. The new tent has attachments inside to make a smaller room at each end of the tent, so I set one room up and left the flap hanging down. Already some of the shyer pigeons are setting up shop "in the back". It's surprising how much more room seven feet can make, in addition to the top of the tent being at least a foot taller than the old one. It is 6'4 at the highest point and high everywhere else, too. They are really enjoying the extra room, perches, and furniture that now fits in there.

And I was pleased to see how hard Coleman worked to make a "pigeon friendly" tent.  It even comes with extra rope for hanging perches, and a "clothesline" attached inside for securing large furniture. There are little pockets in the sides, so the pigeons can tuck away their stashes of safflower seeds and other goodies. Fussy Gussy wanted to store some of her eggs in them until she learned she wasn't moving in to the big tent. I have some pictures I will upload later and put up here, it looks pretty good. We're all glad the moving's done with!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wonderful. I am glad everybody settled in nicely. All the hard work payed off. Great job.

Reti


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see some pics. Do they live in it all the time?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane

What a fun post. Were these new babies "oops" babies? I'll bet they are so cute. I imagine you slept well last night after all that work.

You are a good person.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi maryjane, 



Post some Pics..!


Sure sounds nice..!



Phil
l v


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Stealing tents right from under people, putting it up, finding babies behind things...Sounds like you've had a busy week! 

Yes, please post pictures!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Gratz! Hope they love their new home!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Oooh! Can't wait to see pictures of the "tent-warming!!""


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats on the new digs!
Glad everyone is settling in nicely. Can't wait to see photos


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What? No pics yet??  

So glad to hear that they love it and how nice to have 4 new babies as well. You will be needing that extra room! 

Won't Fussy Gussy miss not being in the tent with the pigeons, or does she keep herself to herself anyway?

Hurry and post these pics! Can't wait!

Lindi


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah you got to get on the ball... we are going through picture withdrawl!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry, the pics are finally here!! We were having internet troubles last night, but nothing a good kick to the router didn't fix eventually.  Let's see, answer questions. . .I don't think Fussy Gussy is lonely without all the pigeons, since she has the doves and Genevieve is a pigeon in there with her too (Gen's mate is Ivan the dove). Gen doesn't make a lot of noise but I think the occasional coo will keep Fussy Gussy's pigeon withdrawal at bay.  When she was in with the other pigeons, she had space issues and didn't like them to be too close to her, so I think this extra space is very nice for her. Not that she comes out much when she's laying on eggs so hopefully. 

And yes, the tent is where they live full-time. We have pretty mild weather here (fingers crossed) and I've used a tent for a little over two years, before I used to make elaborate wire aviaries and they seem to prefer the cozy tent (not that aviaries can't be cozy too). A lot of them come from houses where they lived in bedrooms, so the tent is an easy adjustment for them. 

As for the Oops babies, indeed they were oops! Not being able to get behind Fussy Gussy's former "granny unit" I had set up inside the old tent, I tried my best to keep an eye through her cage on anyone nesting back there. There was also a fish tank stand (sans fish tank) with cupboard doors, and they apparently nested in that where I couldn't see, I didn't even know they were able to get in there lol. In the new tent I can get into all the nooks and crannies, so that'll be good! The babies are doing great, I can't believe how easy it is to feed them, with the six from largest to smallest, it's like an assembly line hehe. And the two smallest pairs have matching beaks; two have black beaks and two have beige beaks, it's so cute. 

It's funny, the pigeons that I moved from the wire aviary are all sticking together in a group, spending their time mostly in the small "room" in the back of the tent. There is a flap separating it from the large room, and I let it hang down on one side for easy access. Betty Boop was back there visiting while everyone was fighting over new houses. It is quite a scramble to get prime real estate, especially with the new furniture and extra milk crates/baskets/cat houses that fit in there now. The older homer, who I call Homer Girl, but is a boy, found a blue bar that looks just like him a few months back, and though there are nine years apart in their ages, they have become a pair. Yesteray Homer was chasing his new mate all around the small room, from basket to basket, then jumping in and cooing in each one to say, "Is this one good? It's got four sides and a little window in the back. Wanna nest here?" I'm so glad he's found a younger wife to help him keep spry. 

And. . . .drumroll. . . . .Bernadette has TWO big announcements. First of all, Mom made a mistake, and Berndatte is actually a Bernie!!  One of the birds Jennifer brought me a few months ago, Buddy, is a very people-oriented pij who loves to bow and coo to me. Last week I found her under a plastic bath tub in the tent, that SOMEONE who was heavy enough to tip it over, did so (no names, Betty Boop) and it covered her. It didn't hurt her but since she spent the night that way I brought her in for some extra treats. Well, little did I know I was playing Cupid. Bernadette immediately began courting and invited Buddy into his cage that very night (I tried to tell him that's not what nice boys do) and they are kissing and preening up a storm. They walk around together during the day and evenings, touring the room, visiting the fish tank for a bath, teasing the babies who think they're going to get fed, and sharing seeds (yes, Bernadette is actually sharing her seeds). It is very romantic. Buddy doesn't even seem to notice that Bern has no beak.  

Okay here are pictures! Enjoy!! : D 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/NewTent


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great looking tent and beautiful happy looking birds MJ  

I particularly like the way the birds can have lots of light, ventilation, and a good view outside when the outer fly sheet is opened up. 

Lindi


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

They look excited!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the wonderful photos, MJ! The new tent is quite an awesome pigeon abode!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

MJ - awesome home for your babies. It is so cozy and they already look so contented in there. The pictures of Little Red Girl beside the King cracked me up. She looks like a little stuffed toy. I don't remember hearing about her before but she sure is a cutie.

Thank you so much. I really enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW! What we won't do for our feathered friends!!!
Great job, Maryjane...you certainly went over and beyond...what a job that must have been! I'm having a hard time getting Rally & Ally's new larger cage set-up! I can only imagine the work involved getting their new 'RV' set-up!

They look so happy as if their all singing, "We're movin' on up!" LOL

Did I see a one-legged friend in the pics, or maybe just has one leg tucked?

As always, your captions are most entertaining!

Just wanted to mention about the weather-proofing spray fumes...best to do while their out and about and then wait about 4-6 hours (even longer if possible) on a nice dry day before they go back in. Knowing you, you probably already did that, but just wanted to mention it due to my rabbits on one occasion suffering ill effects when I sprayed some new patio furniture and didn't shut the barn windows. 

Thanks for sharing and congratulations on your new babies! What a special surprise for you! Look forward to seeing pics of them...any names yet? You know how I love pet names!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks awesome!!! Plenty of room for all. I am thinking of doing that for my Olive and maybe a buddy in the future...I have one question, what about severe weather? I am a worry wart.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

My main concern would be predators JMO.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Love it MJ - everyone looks so happy. I love that first exploring curiousity time... everyone's gotta poke around, check everything out. It's so cute. Thanks for all the pictures (and give that router a kick in the butt for me sometime  ) !


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WoW, MJ! DELUXE accomodations if ever I saw 'em!!

Everyone looks really happy in their new digs! Your captions are just right!

Wishing all LOVE, HUGS ans SCRITCHES!!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who sends his feathers up approval too!)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  

First on the agenda...WOO HOO! Puppies were turned in today!! All except Gracie, who is staying with us until she goes to her foster home the day after Christmas. The quiet is so wonnnnnderful!!! 

As for the tent, I would say unfortunately it's not a good idea for severe weather or predators. Mine is safely enclosed in the backyard, where we have a high fence and three dogs that go in and out all night, as well as motion sensor flood lights all over. The dogs are not allowed in the immediate area around the tent, but the areas surrounding it. I've only seen one raccoon here in the last twenty-two years, and it was a youngster.  We have nine cats and I've never seen a rat or mouse (though admittedly many of them are couch potato cats, there are some would-be "hunters" out there too). The tent is also just outside the house, in its old location it was outside my brother's room and the living room, and now is outside my room. We dont' really have harsh weather, low temps here get into the upper twenties at the lowest usually, and no snow or hurricanes or ice storms, etc. They also have heat sources inside. So, for a safe and sheltered Northern California backyard, it works pretty well.  

And just wait until I post the new pics of Bernadette and her (HIS) gf Buddy. They are so darned cute together. At least if they ever had babies, they would have a chance to have half a beak.  And I have pics of the babies, too. Cuteness abounds. Now just have to upload them! But I'm ready for bed right now. : P


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MJ, 

I think your tent as loft is a stroke of genius. Loved the pictures and will be eager to see Bernie and Budette together, not to mention the wee ones.

Margaret


----------

